# Okuma surf rods



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Have any of y'all used the Okuma Tundra surf rod. I am curious if the 15' version will hold up in the gulf. It is a cheaper rod from Okuma.

Thanks


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a lota rod, what surf do you plan on fishin, and what'cha gonna be fishin for?


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

I am wanting to try a longer rod to get further out. My casting is not the best yet. I use a 9' rod right now and I can't get the distance.

Thanks


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I have an Okuma Latitude surf rod. It is my favorite. I don't know where it is on the expensive list but it is a good rod.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Depending on what kinda fish your targeting, 9' & 10' rods will get you out far enough, if your fishing the troughs and breaks,.. If your wanting to throw 6 to 8 oz's of weight and a chunk of bait, then 15' is not out of the question, with a decent tall spool reel, the okuma tundra rod in the 6 to 10 oz range will get you some good distance. I'm definitely no expert, but what works for me on long distance set up's, are rods in the 11' to 12' range,... Bps Ocean master power sticks & Ugly sticks, offer pretty good bang for the buck.. There are many others out there..... For distance purposes, I just recently upgraded my reels to the Penn Battle 6000 & 7000 series to help me gain a little more distance, when casting baits for small sharks... With the Penn Power sticks, they have worked flawless for the last year and half...This is just my $.02 worth.. THERE are many good folks within this forum with a lot better advise than i can give you... hope this helps...Good luck, Good fishin and most of all have Fun!!


----------



## GREENGO (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. That really helps in looking into surf rods.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Okuma Surf Rods*

If you can 'try before you buy' do so because 15 feet is a lot of rod. I have one 15 footer that I use for an anchor rod. It's a beast!

My main casting sticks are between 10.5 and 13 feet long; both spinning and conventional and I can reach the second bar though I usually don't have to. The fish are sometimes closer; right at your feet. JMHO C2


----------

